

Lessons learned and misconceptions regarding encryption and cryptology - srijan4
http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/2202/lessons-learned-and-misconceptions-regarding-encryption-and-cryptology

======
alexchamberlain
A really interesting read. We've all done at least one of them!

